# Burton hate thread. Click me if you hate burton.



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

Personally, I don't hate burton but I would like to know how many do. Thanks, and please keep it clean.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Kids are bored, can't wait till school starts....


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

OU812 said:


> Kids are bored, can't wait till school starts....


hang in there OU, snow is almost here


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dude! You're new here and this topic has been (...and no doubt will continue to be,) DONE TO DEATH!! 
This topic seems suspiciously close to an attempt at trolling!!!
You don't want to get labeled as a "Troll" around here, trust me!
(...although we have had a slow week r two of yoga pants posts! So maybe we're in need of an excuse!!!)  :laugh:

Backstop, waddaya got on hand for pants pics?!!!


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

*Sorry*

Apologies to everyone. Please do not label me as troll


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Keep Calm and Under Boob


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Ugh go play in traffic and if you survive go into your bathroom and drink all the chemicals under the sink. If you survive that dress up as a deer during hunting season and run around in the woods.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Ah one of these threads cannot be complete without BurtonAvenger coming in and hurling insults last heard when I was in elementary school. :thumbsup:


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Worth it just for the pics.


----------



## nitrobeast (Jul 16, 2013)

There are noting to hate about burton they have good quality boards bit ouver priced ,but they were first who cares i dont like their tehnoligy like channel system and board by them self... im nitro/k2 fanboy


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

burtonavenger said:


> ugh go play in traffic and if you survive go into your bathroom and drink all the chemicals under the sink. If you survive that dress up as a deer during hunting season and run around in the woods.


ba: 1 dcs: 0


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Burton has some sick gear. Gloves, jackets, pants, goggles, under layers, BOOTS, bindings, boards, socks. Etc. I rock a ton of burton gear. I'm probably done riding they're boards. You never know tho.


P.S. no snowboarder should hate burton, burton has done so much for this sport. They put a ton of money into the sport and have been extremely loyal in my opinion.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

Jake Burton is awesome, and they have good softgoods.

I don't really like burton though. Everything is overpriced, and I see no advantage of having the 3 hole pattern, or now the channel system, other than them trying to make you buy their bindings if you want their boards. I can't hate them for it, it's not a bad business decision, just don't like it since every other manufacturer sticks with the standard.


----------



## Anaru (May 15, 2013)

Just thought I'd share this. Made me laugh lol


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

honeycomb said:


> Jake Burton is awesome, and they have good softgoods.
> 
> I don't really like burton though. Everything is overpriced, and I see no advantage of having the 3 hole pattern, or now the channel system, other than them trying to make you buy their bindings if you want their boards. I can't hate them for it, it's not a bad business decision, just don't like it since every other manufacturer sticks with the standard.


Alot of binding company's are making they're bindings compatible with the burton channel setup. If the channel system is actually a better design I'd like to see burton share they're patent so other board company's could play with it. I think that'd be cool.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I have a Burton belt. It's ok. It keeps my pants up. Nobody's hating that.


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

I like burtons clothing. I have a hoodie and some shirts but I wouldnt buy one of their boards. Not really sure why, I have an irrational dislike for burton gear even though I've never ridden any. just never had the desire to buy any.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> Alot of binding company's are making they're bindings compatible with the burton channel setup. If the channel system is actually a better design I'd like to see burton share they're patent so other board company's could play with it. I think that'd be cool.


I know they are, but it costs them a bit extra to do it and it's a minor pain in the ass. You can adjust binding angles and stance width a bit faster, but really, who cares? I just don't see any real advantage, and to me it just looks weaker than a standard 4 hole plate.


Edit: I actually bought my little sister a burton board when she wanted to learn snowboarding, but only because it was an awesome deal and a good fit for her. I'm not saying they don't make good equipment, I'm just not a fan and would never buy anything new from them.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

honeycomb said:


> I know they are, but it costs them a bit extra to do it and it's a minor pain in the ass. You can adjust binding angles and stance width a bit faster, but really, who cares?


I'm just curious if it changes how the board will flex or feels. I have not had the opportunity to test one out.


----------



## CheesemonkE (Nov 29, 2010)

There is a pretty good chance that I'm wrong but isn't Burton one of the only snowboard companies still independently owned by a snowboarder/s? I think most other big name snowboard manufacturers are publicly traded. I don't love or hate them but they have great customer service!


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> I'm just curious if it changes how the board will flex or feels. I have not had the opportunity to test one out.


I actually havn't either  I just tried to look it up on their website to see exactly what material and shape the channel was inside the board...I hate their website. I would assume the channel would make the board stiffer in that section, it's basically running an I beam through the board in those sections, but that can be cancelled out easily in the board design and materials used around it.


----------



## lj79615 (Dec 5, 2012)

has anyone else used "the channel" with a pair of EST's?
pretty sweet in my opinon
i would assume channel board with regular bindings would be no improvement or anything special, but the EST is the advantage that the channel gives you


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

honeycomb said:


> You can adjust binding angles and stance width a bit faster, but really, who cares? I just don't see any real advantage, and to me it just looks weaker than a standard 4 hole plate.





Mystery2many said:


> I'm just curious if it changes how the board will flex or feels. I have not had the opportunity to test one out.


I ride both regularly. Both Burton Channel and non-burton boards. All with relatively stiff late model Burton bindings (C60s and Diodes). And I wear the same boots (Driver X) in all setups.

If anyone's going to feel a difference in the board flex it'd be me, and I don't feel anything. For riding I see it as neither an advantage or disadvantage.

Now for board setup, to me there's no comparison. I hope all boards start going ICS one of these days. Easier, faster, more range of adjustment. I know some people disagree with me, but I like it MUCH better. And I haven't found strength to be an issue. I've knuckled 30 foot jumps, and tend to ride hard everywhere else. Once in three years I've had one of the screws come a bit loose. Tightened it and all has been well... :dunno:

Now back to underboob!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Now for board setup, to me there's no comparison. I hope all boards start going ICS one of these days. Easier, faster, more range of adjustment.


+1.
Had a demo board with EST bindings and it was SO much easier to adjust angles n stances :thumbsup:. I see the main advantage during the first days on a new board till you found your comfortable position or if you regularly adjust e.g. setback. 
Interestingly, my kiteboard (North), has the same channel/2screws per binding system. Maybe they collaborate with Burton or its a different patent for kiteboards :dunno:


----------



## hoots_manuva (Aug 9, 2013)

But isn't that the problem though ?

The 2 bolts holding your binding down can't be torqued tight enough, so they're always coming loose a bit, and you're constantly having to reposition your binding.

Been on Cartels EST's on a fish once, and wasn't impressed.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

hoots_manuva said:


> The 2 bolts holding your binding down can't be torqued tight enough, so they're always coming loose a bit, and you're constantly having to reposition your binding.


You must have the arm strength of a 5 year old girl.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

hoots_manuva said:


> The 2 bolts holding your binding down can't be torqued tight enough, so they're always coming loose a bit, and you're constantly having to reposition your binding.


I've got over 100 days on channel boards and had one of the screws come loose ONCE... They can easily be made tight enough. I've used a drill with an adjustable clutch for years when securing bindings, you just need to have them a little tighter.

Also they changed hardware about two years ago. The new hardware might be less likely to back off? :dunno:


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

I have never heard people complaining about the screws going loose on their channel boards.

Anyways, quick question. In a lot of sports, the pros use different type of equipment then they endorse. For example, there was that whole fiasco with Tiger Woods a while back about not using the same ball as was being advertised which forced Nike to release the real ball to the public later on. 
Is this common in snowboarding? and are the guys who are signed up with Burton for example using the channel system on their boards with EST bindings? I'm sure their boards are custom made for them, you can see by the blank top sheet but how far does it go? What about other companies like Mervin etc?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

OU812 said:


> I have never heard people complaining about the screws going loose on their channel boards.
> 
> Anyways, quick question. In a lot of sports, the pros use different type of equipment then they endorse. For example, there was that whole fiasco with Tiger Woods a while back about not using the same ball as was being advertised which forced Nike to release the real ball to the public later on.
> Is this common in snowboarding? and are the guys who are signed up with Burton for example using the channel system on their boards with EST bindings? I'm sure their boards are custom made for them, you can see by the blank top sheet but how far does it go? What about other companies like Mervin etc?


Good question!!! I've wondered the same thing.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> Good question!!! I've wondered the same thing.


Most Burton team riders have custom made boards, not only graphics but also changes to the lay-up etc. But they all have the channel.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

*Ok*

I would say that my post got pretty good results so far, as well as avoidance of some strange yoga pant pics. Stoked.


----------



## return2heaven (Jan 28, 2009)

hating on burton is so 10 years ago haha. to be honest, i've never been disappointed with any burton gear i've used over the years.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The bindings getting loose was a problem with the EST bindings for a few years at least. They came loose on me at a demo day where Burton reps set it up. I am a fairly big dude too. The plastic around the screw (heh) hole would get grooved when it loosened and then no matter what you did the binding would shift. That was many years ago now and people were bitching about it then. I would think that this problem has been resolved. I like Burton straps and ratchets well enough. They over hype themselves but then again they all do so nothing new there.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

killclimbz said:


> The bindings getting loose was a problem with the EST bindings for a few years at least. They came loose on me at a demo day where Burton reps set it up. I am a fairly big dude too. The plastic around the screw (heh) hole would get grooved when it loosened and then no matter what you did the binding would shift. That was many years ago now and people were bitching about it then. I would think that this problem has been resolved. I like Burton straps and ratchets well enough. They over hype themselves but then again they all do so nothing new there.


EST Bindings now have a small aluminium reinforcement plate with diamond cut ridges where the bolts go... I think they've been like this since 2010 or 09... the channel itself was never the problem...


----------



## Okierider66 (Aug 29, 2013)

If these are too much I guess someone will let me know.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Okierider66 said:


> If these are too much I guess someone will let me know.


You're in the wrong forum.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Okierider66 said:


> If these are too much I guess someone will let me know.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Ok since this thread has been derailed so many times and I don't wanna make a new one for a simple question I'll ask here. 
Would a 26.0 waist measurement be too wide for a 10.5US Deeluxe boot, Burton Cartel large bindings?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


>


Lol!!! Ah yes!!! How Fondly I remember "My" first few months and tentative posts on this forum. Excited as hell about Discovering snowboarding and loveing the hell out of it! Wanting to fit in Here and jumping in a little too fast, little too hard And intense before anybody actually knew who I was,....

.... The result of which of course, was my being saddled with the nom de guerre of "who's this Creepy Ol' Fuck" who uses WAY too many smileys!!!!! :dunno:
:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Now, after a little over 2.5 years, this forum and it's members have welcomed and accepted me.....



...as the "Creepy Old Fuck" who uses WAY too many smileys! 
(_Come to think of it, I haven't seen mixie around here in quite a while!! You think maybe my proposal of marriage scared her off_!). Lol!


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

OU812 said:


> Ok since this thread has been derailed so many times and I don't wanna make a new one for a simple question I'll ask here.
> Would a 26.0 waist measurement be too wide for a 10.5US Deeluxe boot, Burton Cartel large bindings?


Tough call, normally I'd say you'd be fine with a 10.5, but the deeluxe shell is massive. At the end of the day with a 10.5 foot you don't need a wide board, with the deeluxe you may need to increase your angles if you do get excess overhang.


----------



## Gbones (Feb 18, 2016)

CheesemonkE said:


> There is a pretty good chance that I'm wrong but isn't Burton one of the only snowboard companies still independently owned by a snowboarder/s? I think most other big name snowboard manufacturers are publicly traded. I don't love or hate them but they have great customer service!


You are wrong, their customer service sucks and they don't back their products. I bought a high end burton T6 brand new and the finish failed. It looks terrible and has weakened the board. Burton customer service said "Sorry we can't help you the finish top coat is not warrentied" terrible situation I will never buy another Burton product.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Gbones said:


> You are wrong, their customer service sucks and they don't back their products. I bought a high end burton T6 brand new and the finish failed. It looks terrible and has weakened the board. Burton customer service said "Sorry we can't help you the finish top coat is not warrentied" terrible situation I will never buy another Burton product.


You know the guy you replied to hasn't been on this site since 2013? Are you the new DCSnow?

FYI, it's a good idea to look at the date on a post before you reply to it. Welcome to the board!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

poutanen said:


> You know the guy you replied to hasn't been on this site since 2013? Are you the new DCSnow?
> 
> FYI, it's a good idea to look at the date on a post before you reply to it. Welcome to the board!


This is something almost every noob does, because they haven't established a "new posts" list yet, so they're searching linearly through the forums for interesting threads. Dates are not always obvious.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I got replacement straps sent out from Burton on a pair of 3 year old bindings that I brought second hand with no questions or proof of purchase asked for. Seems pretty good service to me...


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Donutz said:


> This is something almost every noob does, because they haven't established a "new posts" list yet, so they're searching linearly through the forums for interesting threads. Dates are not always obvious.


Typically noobs with an axe to grind or an otherwise irrelevant comment. It would be nice if one of the new member restrictions was that they could not resurrect a thread older than 60 or so days.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Whoa, a hate thread. Awesome.
A bit old... but hate or underboobs never get old. Fart jokes never get old either.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Kenai said:


> Typically noobs with an axe to grind or an otherwise irrelevant comment. It would be nice if one of the new member restrictions was that they could not resurrect a thread older than 60 or so days.


Terrible idea. Think of all the fun we'd miss.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Checked out a Burton Tough Cat today on the hill. Didn't ride it as they wanted too much for a demo but board looks awesome and solid, well built.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

OU812 said:


> Checked out a Burton Tough Cat today on the hill. Didn't ride it as they wanted too much for a demo but board looks awesome and solid, well built.


They wanted you to PAY for a demo?


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

I have always had great customer service from Burton. In fact, the highback lean adjustment bolt broke on my 2016 Diodes and had a new highback delivered to my house within a week, no questions asked. Their boards don't appeal to me right now, but their other gear is top drawer, especially boots and bindings! Love my Ion Redwings. Also riding Cartels and Diodes on my setups.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

poutanen said:


> They wanted you to PAY for a demo?


Well it was a rental my bad haha shop owned by ski resort.


----------



## Gbones (Feb 18, 2016)

Burton gear is not top shelf, it's made for the masses. Try Nitro or Jones. The Nitro TLS boots and Nitro Machine bindings are head and shoulders above anything Burton produces. I have been riding since the late 80's and have tried almost every manufacturers products. Some places rent high end gear and demo days help make those tough decisions.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Phedder said:


> I got replacement straps sent out from Burton on a pair of 3 year old bindings that I brought second hand with no questions or proof of purchase asked for. Seems pretty good service to me...


Same hear. Burton sent a new strap for my Diodes no proof of purchase only question was what year. Great service and love Burton bindings


----------



## Gbones (Feb 18, 2016)

Straps are straps and cost them few dollars a piece. The boards are what they really need to stand behind. I wouldn't high five and atta boy a half billion dollar company for throwing shackles at their customers. You spend 800.00 on a board you expect the finish not to fail.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

#prayforDCSnow


----------



## Judokick (Dec 1, 2015)

Gbones said:


> Burton gear is not top shelf, it's made for the masses. Try Nitro or Jones. The Nitro TLS boots and Nitro Machine bindings are head and shoulders above anything Burton produces. I have been riding since the late 80's and have tried almost every manufacturers products. Some places rent high end gear and demo days help make those tough decisions.


please post your test results, data and methodology.


----------



## LightninSVT (Dec 31, 2010)

I have never owned any Burton boards, bindings or boots but I have purchased some gear and accessories and have not had good luck compared to other products. I've had their Gore Gloves rip apart at the leather/cloth seam after 1 season. I've had their board lock destroy itself after 2 seasons. I just bought a jacket this year and the zipper caught on the cloth of the jacket every time...after a month the zipper self destructed and fell on the floor in pieces. I have a pair of pants that gets tears in them as easy as a pair of stockings.

On the other hand I've owned a Bonfire jacket, Patagonia pants, Hestra gloves and a Dakine lock that have worked flawlessly for multiple seasons now and still look/function as good as the day I bought them. I'm kind of done with Burton to be honest. I feel like that shit is either slapped together in a sweat shop, poorly constructed or just not good QC over there. My girlfriend just bought their Gore Gloves and the grips on the liner gloves has completely come off after 2 boarding trips...I don't even know how that can happen??

Jon


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Gbones said:


> Straps are straps and cost them few dollars a piece. The boards are what they really need to stand behind. I wouldn't high five and atta boy a half billion dollar company for throwing shackles at their customers. You spend 800.00 on a board you expect the finish not to fail.


I replaced some ratchets on different bindings as well, contacted the local shop I brought them from for that. They charged me $10 shipping from within the same province. For the straps, I contacted Burton directly who are based in Australia to cover Aus and New Zealand. They sent the straps out straight away, free of charge, internationally. 

So to reiterate, local shop I bought the bindings from charged me $10, Burton Australia sent them free of charge for a pair of older, well used bindings that I had bought second hand. That says a lot to me.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Gbones said:


> You spend 800.00 on a board you expect the finish not to fail.


t

Confused - are we talking Lib Tech now?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Gbones said:


> Burton gear is not top shelf, it's made for the masses. Try Nitro or Jones. The Nitro TLS boots and Nitro Machine bindings are head and shoulders above anything Burton produces. I have been riding since the late 80's and have tried almost every manufacturers products. Some places rent high end gear and demo days help make those tough decisions.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

123456


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

I hate Burton for burned down the historic Stowe Stone Hut.

Stowe Stone Hut fire


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

nutmegchoi said:


> I hate Burton for burned down the historic Stowe Stone Hut.
> 
> Stowe Stone Hut fire


Dudes that burned it should rebuild it. That sucks.


----------

